# Uberfoam is born!! 2000:1!! Yes you read right.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

*Uberfoam is born!! 2000:1!! video now uploaded*

Just a wee post to launch the DADDY of all snow foams. 2000:1 dilution ratio Yep thats right 2000:1 so that means less than 10ml of product for 1L mixture. Will post up some pictures this weekend and a video of it in action. the days of having 5 gallon drums of product are numbered.

follow all of Orchard Auto Care's updates on

www.facebook.com/Orchardautocare


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice one Ronnie, 2000:1 then 10ml is 20000ml so that's more than 1l is it not? :s


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

well you have to put something into teh bottle lol but your right.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Fair point Ronnie your right lol. 

My head is melted today. Either way looking forward to some pics/video


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

oh BTW wee pressie in the post for you!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> oh BTW wee pressie in the post for you!


Awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## chris167 (Nov 25, 2010)

what is the texture (is that the right word?) of this new stuff? does it come out thick? how well does it stick and for how long? how does it compare to autobrites magifoam? can you think of any other foams it can be compared to for its cleaning ability?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

will post up pics this weekend foams well and when at the same conc as magifoam it is pretty thick. only been messing and have not timed it but will reveal all over the next few days.

if ur about Paul i have a wee suprise for you as well!


----------



## chris167 (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks im very interested? how much is it gonna cost per bottle? what size will the bottles be?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Wow that's amazing, that would mean half a ml would fill a ltr of snow foam?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Adrian Convery said:


> Wow that's amazing, that would mean half a ml would fill a ltr of snow foam?


But then a snowfoam lance reduces it further, so perhaps you need 100ml in a 1000litre bottle for it to come out the lance at 2000:1. That make sense?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yes you have to take into account for hte mixing with the water in the lance. but what I normally do it mix it on the strong side and reduce it with the mixer tap in the lance.

only have rough prices but it means we could sell in as small as 250/500ml bottles but the bottle at tat size does influence price. then you can dilute to your hearts content at home ie 200:1/100:1 etc etc.


----------



## chris167 (Nov 25, 2010)

whats it like neat?


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm definitely interested! When can I buy a bottle please?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I will have more info by next week but it is not far off production as it is!


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

would it be any good through a gilmour?


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe stupid thought, but can you add iron cleanser to the snow foam?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

oooohh interesting
looking forward to photos.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mindis said:


> Maybe stupid thought, but can you add iron cleanser to the snow foam?


soon!:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

markbob917 said:


> would it be any good through a gilmour?


not sure Mark will have to give it a wee blast!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> will post up pics this weekend foams well and when at the same conc as magifoam it is pretty thick. only been messing and have not timed it but will reveal all over the next few days.
> 
> if ur about Paul i have a wee suprise for you as well!




I can take a run up Sat if it suit's :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll keep an eye on this. 

Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea Paul will be about until about 4ish.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

at the start of this thread it was 2000:1

now its 200:1/100:1???

its getting weaker as the thread goes on lol


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

dcampbell42 said:


> at the start of this thread it was 2000:1
> 
> now its 200:1/100:1???
> 
> its getting weaker as the thread goes on lol


2000:1 is the panel impact ratio. If you put it into a foam lance at 200:1 then it will come out the lace diluted further to around 2000:1. :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

as said it can also be cut down to make more of it so if you buy 1L it can be cut down to make 10 L of 200:1 or 20L of 100:1 it allows you that option. buy buying it like this it saves space and massivly reduces packaging and postages costs therefore its good for the environment and your wallet!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ronnie, I recieved the package today with the samples..

Thanks mate, much appreciated..
I recieved a different foam from the above uberfoam, Is this supposed to smell like the name, or is that a play on words for the thickness it comes out as? (just wondering lol)

wheel cleaner smells neutral, didn't dare smell iron cleanse :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL yea its a play on names as far as cotton candy is concerned. For all the products, they are unscented as i want to make sure people are happy with the product before we put smells and colours in. Flip that was quick thats for sure posted it at 4pm yesterday!! 

its our normal snow foam the uber foam is still in testing. 

The RFU wheel cleaner is neutral at the moment but i might give it a fragrance if you guys like it as its first off the production line and is still in testing. If you give it the thumbs up then it will possibly get a wee scent. Because of the make up the Iron Cleanse does not smell as bad as others. Also it works differently to other produsts. We have gone more for targeting each piece of contamination so instead of getting a massive general reaction you will see each individual spot blead out. I hope you like the products!

thanks
Rollo


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ahh, I was wondering if i was going mental as couldn't smell it..:lol:
not that snowfoams need scents really.. my favourite being magifoam.. but it smells horrible lol

Lol might get the courage to give iron cleanse a sniff :lol:

I'll get the snowfoam and wheel cleaner tested today, but wont get the major iron test til next week when I can get my hands on the required car(s)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no worries am getting nervous now lol!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> ahh, I was wondering if i was going mental as couldn't smell it..:lol:
> not that snowfoams need scents really.. my favourite being magifoam.. but it smells horrible lol
> 
> Lol might get the courage to give iron cleanse a sniff :lol:
> ...


How can you make us wait til next week for the big iron test craig. The suspense is killing us:speechles


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Whizzer has tried it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i may have had a wee shot of iron cleanse today on the corner of one wheel 
but that was self indulgence.. and yes I like to keep you in suspense lol..

Now, tried the foam, and the wheel cleaner today.. reviews will be posted once I catch up on new posts here lol..


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i may have had a wee shot of iron cleanse today on the corner of one wheel
> but that was self indulgence.. and yes I like to keep you in suspense lol..
> 
> Now, tried the foam, and the wheel cleaner today.. reviews will be posted once I catch up on new posts here lol..


You bad :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I have no finger nails left LOL!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice one Ronnie! Sounds a good product:thumb:

Mark


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Mark... Was a right mare to develop thats for sure. Hows things?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> Cheers Mark... Was a right mare to develop thats for sure. Hows things?


Things are good mate yeah, mega busy at the ABHQ at the moment and with Neil at ABNI too, hows you mate?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

pretty much the same yea have been chatting to Neal and he is a sound guy! All is hectic here at teh moment thats for sure!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

right a wee video being made tomorrow 5ml of product in 1L of water how do you think it will go?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hopefully well..

sounds like it will foam like mad :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

right tried it today 2.5ml in 500ml of water straight out of a bottle to show that it has not been doctored am uploading the video now and will put it up very shortly.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Come on ronnie upload it:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

looking 4wd to seeing this


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Have it on youtube but am in a resturant having a nice big steak so will upload it tonight when I get home....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ing hell...

2.5ml..
I NEEEEEEED uberfoam in my LIFE


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Should be back to post it up now surely....:lol:

That Iron Cleanse of yours certainly is syrup like and clings....:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

right here you go 2.5ml into 500ml of water. once you factor the dliution ratio of the foam lance is about 10:1 this is it at 2000:1






once it is cut down to 200:1/100:1 the foam is much thicker. but for 2.5ml of product it is mighty good. you can see how even at 2000:1 it clings and removes a considerable amount of grime. think this could be a goer what do you think?

So James what do u think of iron cleanse?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

That looks very interesting :doublesho

When is this going to be available?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

hope to have it available in the next few weeks..


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks I have got to have some of this


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Oooh. Already got 40+ litres of snowfoam but might have to buy this :argie:

James don't tell him what you think of iron cleanse :lol: make him sweat 

Some people say I'm mean? .... Meh, I don't see it :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers Craig... You knnow you need it no more need for 40l of snowfoam any more. We have cracked it up to 5000:1 but the amount you use is sooo small it would end up being wasted as you are talking about 1ml to 500ml!!! is better for bulk orders though allowing it to be cut down in to a large quantity of 100/200:1 mixes.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

When can buy buy this stuff?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

doing final testing and sorting dilution ratios and it will be good to go in a few weeks.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:doublesho 5000:1... insane.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea you are literally getting into drops of product!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

this will be the first snowfoam launched with one of those little glass dropper bottles :lol:

by the time your finished it will take 0.0001 ml of snowfoam to 10L of water :lol:

maybe a good idea actually to put it in a container with a type of dropper that gives the right amount for 500ml


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

have been thinking about it already just trying to make the packaging cost effective as well.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

or even, package it normally, but sell something like a plastic syringe that will allow people to measure the 2.5ml 
but if they don't want the syringe to measure it, then they don't have to buy it..

maybe slightly more cost effective..

and repeat orders wont be as expensively packaged when its not needed..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

True I waas thinking about doing a really cool jar with measuring vessel then you could buy that as part of the first purchase and then hace 1L/5L refill bottles with less expensive packaging.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> have been thinking about it already just trying to make the packaging cost effective as well.


Something like the castrol 2-stroke measurement bottles?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that sounds good ronnie.. 

have eco refill packs like car pro


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

something like that but a bit different. packaginf is a big cost esp in smaller bottles which is odd. it is less expensive to buy a 25l drum than a 250ml bottle in some places!!! the measuring bottle was onr thing I was looking at Phillip but one with a more detailed measuring graduation.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: 25L drum is cheaper... :lol:

someones not thought that through surely :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no the actual drum is cheaper!! yea does not make sence but hey ho.


----------

